# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Tìm hiểu về Transistor PNP, cách chúng hoạt động

## nhtrung

Các bóng bán dẫn Transistor PNP là một bí ẩn đối với nhiều người. Nhưng nó không phải như vậy. Nếu bạn muốn thiết kế mạch với bóng bán dẫn transistor, thực sự đáng để biết về loại bóng bán dẫn này.

Ví dụ: Bạn muốn đèn tự động bật khi trời tối? Các bóng bán dẫn transistor PNP sẽ làm điều này dễ dàng cho bạn.

Trong bài viết của tôi cách các bóng bán dẫn hoạt động , tôi đã giải thích cách hoạt động của một bóng bán dẫn NPN tiêu chuẩn . Nếu bạn chưa có, tôi thực sự muốn bạn đọc bài viết đó trước.

Nếu bạn hiểu bóng bán dẫn NPN , nó sẽ giúp dễ hiểu bóng bán dẫn PNP hơn . Hầu hết chúng hoạt động theo cùng một cách, với một điểm khác biệt chính: Dòng điện trong bóng bán dẫn PNP chạy theo hướng ngược lại của dòng điện trong Transistor NPN.


Transistor PNP hoạt động như thế nào
Một bóng bán dẫn PNP sẽ chuyển sang chế độ điện tử khi bạn có một dòng điện nhỏ chạy từ emitter đến đui của bóng bán dẫn. Khi tôi nói, tự bật lên, có nghĩa là bóng bán dẫn sẽ mở ra một kênh giữa bộ phát và bộ thu. Và kênh này có thể mang một dòng điện lớn hơn nhiều.



Để có được dòng điện chạy từ emitter đến bóng điện, bạn cần chênh lệch điện áp khoảng 0,7V. Vì dòng điện đi từ emitter đến đui đèn, nên đui đèn cần phải thấp hơn 0,7V so với emitter.

Bằng cách đặt điện áp cơ sở của bóng bán dẫn PNP xuống thấp hơn 0,7V so với emitter, bạn có thể biến bóng bán dẫn trên thành công và cho phép dòng điện chạy từ emitter sang bộ thu.

Tôi biết điều này có thể nghe hơi khó hiểu, vì vậy hãy đọc tiếp để xem làm thế nào bạn có thể thiết kế một mạch với bóng bán dẫn PNP.

Ví dụ: Mạch bán dẫn PNP
Chúng ta hãy xem làm thế nào để tạo ra một mạch bán dẫn PNP đơn giản. Với mạch này, bạn có thể sử dụng để bật đèn LED khi trời tối.

Bước 1: Trình phát
Trước hết, để bật bóng bán dẫn PNP, bạn cần điện áp trên đế thấp hơn bộ phát. Đối với một mạch đơn giản như thế này, việc kết nối bộ phát với điểm cộng từ nguồn điện của bạn là điều phổ biến. Bằng cách này, bạn biết điện áp bạn có trên bộ phát.




Bước 2: Những gì bạn muốn kiểm soát
Khi bóng bán dẫn bật, dòng điện có thể chảy từ bộ phát đến bộ thu. Vì vậy, hãy kết nối những gì chúng ta muốn kiểm soát: Một đèn LED. Vì một đèn LED phải luôn có một điện trở nối tiếp với nó , chúng ta cũng nên thêm một điện trở.


Bạn có thể thay thế đèn LED và điện trở bằng bất cứ thứ gì bạn muốn điều khiển.

Bước 3: Đầu vào bóng bán dẫn
Để bật đèn LED, bạn cần bật bóng bán dẫn để kênh từ emitter đến bộ thu mở ra. Để bật bóng bán dẫn, bạn cần lấy điện áp trên đế thấp hơn 0,7V so với emitter, là 9V - 0,7V = 8,3V.

Ví dụ, bây giờ bạn có thể bật đèn LED khi trời tối bằng cách sử dụng một bộ phát quang và điện trở tiêu chuẩn được thiết lập làm bộ chia điện áp .

Điện áp trên đế sẽ không hoạt động chính xác như công thức chia điện áp cho bạn biết. Điều này là do các bóng bán dẫn ảnh hưởng đến điện áp quá.

Nhưng nói chung, khi giá trị quang điện trở lớn (không có ánh sáng), điện áp sẽ gần với 8.3V và bóng bán dẫn được bật (bật đèn LED). Khi giá trị của quang điện trở thấp (có nhiều ánh sáng), điện áp sẽ ở gần 9V và tắt bóng bán dẫn (tắt đèn LED).



Điều khiển điện áp cơ sở là gì?
Bạn có thể tự hỏi: Hồi Làm thế nào mà quang điện trở và điện trở trên đế một cách kỳ diệu tạo ra điện áp chính xác là 8.3V khi trời tối?

Một phần là do bộ phát và bazơ tạo thành một diode . Và một diode luôn cố gắng để có được điện áp diode trên chính nó. Diode đặc biệt này có điện áp diode khoảng 0,7V. Và 8.3V là 0,7V dưới 9V.

Nhưng, đó cũng là một phần bởi vì kích thước của quang điện trở và điện trở trên đế đặt điện áp nằm trong phạm vi chính xác.

Kiểm tra mạch của tôi
Đây là một video của mạch hoạt động:



Transitor tôi sử dụng trong video này là một bóng bán dẫn BC557 PNP. Đó là một trong những bóng bán dẫn mà James Lewis đề xuất trong bài viết của mình về 4 bóng bán dẫn tốt nhất để giữ trong bộ phụ tùng của bạn .

Máy phát quang tôi sử dụng có khoảng 10 kΩ khi trời sáng và 1 MΩ khi trời tối. Điện trở trên đế của bóng bán dẫn là điện trở 100 kΩ. Đèn LED là đèn LED đầu ra tiêu chuẩn. Và điện trở mắc nối tiếp với đèn LED là 470.

Nếu bạn có bất kỳ câu hỏi hoặc ý kiến, hãy cho tôi biết trong lĩnh vực bình luận dưới đây!

----------

